# Dual Citizenship questions



## pewpewpew (Apr 11, 2014)

I've searched all over but I can't find a definitive answer.
I'm a US citizen (born in 1985 in the US). My father immigrated from HK in the 1970s but retained his HK/British citizenship. He retired and moved back to HK permanently recently. Is it possible for me to apply for citizenship/Visa in HK?
Thanks in advance for any advice or pointing me to some more resources! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

No because there is no hong kong / British citizenship anymore. People in hong kong have Chinese citizenship and/or the right of abode in hong kong. 

You might be able to get the right of abode to live there though.


----------



## pewpewpew (Apr 11, 2014)

_shel said:


> No because there is no hong kong / British citizenship anymore. People in hong kong have Chinese citizenship and/or the right of abode in hong kong.
> 
> You might be able to get the right of abode to live there though.


OK I guess I was not very specific. I would like to apply for whatever I would qualify for. Right to abode/right to land would suit my needs. Where do I find a definitive answer? Apply and see? Visit the US Chinese consulate?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Visit Visa / Entry Permit Requirements for the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region Public Services | Visit / Transit

To stay longer you would need to find employment that can sponsor you. Are you a graduate? 

Have a look around that site. You should find everything you need. 

Employment as Professionals | Hong Kong Visas | Public Services | Immigration Department


----------

